# Programmiersoftware AEG Logistat A020 gesucht



## ZoNk (26 September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine AEG Logistat A020 bekommen und suche nun eine Software sowie die Belegung des Datenkabels um die SPS zu programmieren.
Freeware wenn möglich.

Ich möchte nur irgendwie eine AWL in die SPS übertragen können.
Eine Software incl. Emulation/Testmodus wäre natürlich das Optimum!

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Zottel (26 September 2004)

Du brauchst keine spezielle Software. Ein(e) Terminal(emulation), z.B. Hyperterm recht. Kabelbelegung weiß ich leider nicht. Die TXD-Leitungen einer RS232 haben im Ruhezustand -3 - -15V. Sie liegen auf Pin2 oder Pin3 einer 25-pol. Buchse/Stecker. Wenn PC und SPS dieses Signal auf der gleichen Pin-Nummer haben, brauchst du ein gekreuztes, sonst ein ungekreuztes Kabel.
Ich meine, daß die Baudrate 9600 war.


----------



## ZoNk (26 September 2004)

hmmm.... wie läuft das denn mit der Terminalemulation, ich habe bisher damit noch nicht gearbeitet.

Aber schon mal schön zu hören das es möglich ist  :wink:

€: Ich habe jetzt mal meine alten Ausbildungsunterlagen durchgewühlt und dabei den Namen des Programms gefunden mit dem ich damals gearbeitet hatte.
Es heisst: *AKL*

Vielleicht hat das noch jemand auf einer Diskette rumliegen ?

[/b]


----------



## Rainer Jansen (14 November 2004)

*AEG A020*

Hallo ZoNk,
die Software die du brauchst habe ich noch, heißt DOLOG AKF, AKL.
Die Belegung der SUB D Stecker kann ich dir auch noch mitteilen.
Da deine Anfrage schon etwas älter ist, weiß ich nicht ob du noch Interesse an dem Programm hast, wenn ja, melde dich noch mal kurz.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## riesermauf (16 November 2004)

Hallo
Funktioniert diese Software auch für eine AEG - A400, A500

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## Rainer Jansen (16 November 2004)

*AEG A400/500*

Hallo Manfred, 
ob die Software funktioniert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, habe es 
aber nicht versucht, da wir keine SPS von diesem Format im Einsatz 
haben. 
Aber die AEG Steuerungen werden jetzt von der Fa. Schneider Elecktric 
vertreten unter der Bezeichnung Midicon.
Adr. www.modicon.com
Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach melden.
schönen Gruß
Rainer


----------



## riesermauf (17 November 2004)

Hallo Rainer

für die A500 und CP550 hab ich nun mittlerweile eine Software
die unter DOS V6.22 läuft, aber für die A400 ist nichts zu bekommen.

M.F.G.
Manfred


----------



## Rainer Jansen (17 November 2004)

*AEG A400*

Hallo Manfred,
Die Programmiersoftware heißt DOLOG B, läßt sich aber nicht auf einem
normalen Rechner installieren. Dafür braucht man das Programmiergerät
P500, das hat schon so eine Art Windows Oberfläche.
Ich kenne noch eine Fa. die diese Progammiergeräte vertreibt, bzw. die 
noch jede menge Ersatzteile verkauft, sowie auch noch selbst Programme
erstellt.
Wenn du Interesse hast an der Fa., einfach mailen
mfg
Rainer


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

fdfdfd


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*Dolog B an A500*

Hallo Manfred

Kurzer Hinweis: Ich komme aus der AEG, 14 Jahre Dolog B-Erfahrung.
Du kannst DOLOG B auf jedem PC/Notebook betreiben welches DOS- Oberfläche besitzt. Jedoch darf das Notebook oder der PC nicht zu schnell sein, da sonst keine Verbindung zur A500 möglich ist. Also älteres Notebook verwenden, das P500, wie du es schilderst, ist nicht erforderlich.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*Dolog B an A500*

Hallo Manfred

Kurzer Hinweis: Ich komme aus der AEG, 14 Jahre Dolog B-Erfahrung.
Du kannst DOLOG B auf jedem PC/Notebook betreiben welches DOS- Oberfläche besitzt. Jedoch darf das Notebook oder der PC nicht zu schnell sein, da sonst keine Verbindung zur A500 möglich ist. Also älteres Notebook verwenden, das P500, wie du es schilderst, ist nicht erforderlich.
Gruß Michael


----------



## riesermauf (26 November 2004)

Hallo Michael F.

suche dringend eine Software für die A400,
hat es da für DOS etwas gegeben.

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Hi Manfred,
für die A400 ist soweit ich weiß ein Spezielles Programmiergerät (P350) notwendig. Mit einem PC (auch ältere PC) ist da nix zu machen.
Mit PC gehen nur die A020, A030 und A500.


----------



## riesermauf (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo MikeR

habe ein P350 aber da sind die Diskettenlaufwerke schlecht beieinander.

M.f.G.
manfred


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2005)

*A020*

Hallo!

Irgendwo habe ich @home noch die Software für die Programmierung der A020 herumliegen (bin auch ehemaliger AEG Modicon Azubi/Mitarbeiter). 
Falls noch Interesse an der Software besteht bitte kurze Info in diesem Forum bzw. Mail an astro.ab (at) arcor.de

Soweit ich mich erinnere haben wir auch die A120 mit einem ganz normalen PC unter DOS programmiert. Ein spezielles Programmiergerät war nicht nötig. Die von AEG damals angeboteten Programmiergeräte waren Toshiba-Notebooks. 

Wie die Zeit vergeht... mittlerweile sind 11 Jahre vergangen.

Grüße aus Duisburg

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

moin, moin ......

wie ich zu meiner verwunderung sehe gibt es tatsächlich noch leute die sich mit solch alten anlagen herumschlagen müssen ;-)

ich suche dringend die "Dolog AKF v2.x" software. evtl. auch eine höhere version .... jedenfalls soll sie zur programmierung einer Logistat A030 verwendbar sein.

bin für jeden hinweis dankbar ...... und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für die hilfe

mfg

mail: leif.blohm(at)arcor.de


----------

